#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  ETAP 7.0.0.  "Demo".  Full Capabilities and 65535 busses.

## luis4170

*ETAP 7.0.0. 
========*
*Full Capabilities* and 65535 busses. 
Tested with Windows Vista, SP2, 32 Bits. Everything OK and working.


Serial for ETAP 7.0.0.: 
-----------------------
9dp8kD6Ncc#Y8r5FBL+QEn3DHqDBKR<7Nc4/


Software located in:
--------------------

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



"********":

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or here:   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 7.0.0 can be also downloaded from here (using Emule or similar):

ed2k://|file|ETAP%207.0.0%20with%20Serial%20Activation.%2  0Full%20Modules.iso|2515834880|DA62C472FFF9DF1FF0A  8E6F56055FC29|h=7LG43IAQRNNDRISSFSJN6IQWRCOZQJOH|/

or following *******:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ETAP 7.0.0.  "Demo".  Full Capabilities and 65535 busses.

----------


## luis4170

....

----------


## luis4170

.....

----------


## lionlion1967

Hi dear all the file links are down please upload again
Thanks in advance

----------


## raj151857

Dear All,
Can you please tell me that project build in ETAP 7.1.0C can work in ETAP 7. Regards

----------


## br1x

In etap is not possible work with any project created from sucessive version,   instead is posible work with an project from previous version

----------


## luis4170

Try with these link (I have already correcte the first message)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


or here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 6 PETA ******** (required to cure ETAP 7.0) can be found here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or here:   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sse

hello
i am not able to find the ******** file, i tried searching throughout the forums, i have searched online, the only peta-6 zip file that i did find is corrupted and cannot use it. Anybody please upload ----- / ----- / ******** file for ETAP 7? please provide link

----------


## luis4170

ETAP 6 PETA ******** can be found here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or here:   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends, 
Can anyone help by sharing ETAP 7.1 links & ********.

----------


## thoms_eng

Dear Luis, the link still cant work...
[IMG]http://img193.images****.us/img193/8770/etap7.jpg[/IMG]
please upload again,,best regards

----------


## sse

The ******** / cure / ----- file for ETAP 7 is the same as that for ETAP 6.

the ******** file can be found on 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj151857

Friends please upload ETAP 7.1 & its ********.

See More: ETAP 7.0.0.  "Demo".  Full Capabilities and 65535 busses.

----------


## krep22

xxxx

----------


## waqar83

Its still not working...
It contains a backdoor trojan..
Plzz upload from reliable source luis...

----------


## trinuum

1. installed 7.0
2. extract ******** with antivirus off
3. copy etap6.0.exe into the installed folder for ETAP 7.0
4. run it
5. reboot
6. open ETAP 7.0
7. key in the serial and it should be done

i did this on XP SP2 and is working fine now.

----------


## Rudi Tua

Dear waqar83, 
The ******** is the -----'er software so it is scanned as a "virus", so U should disable antivirus software before install ********. 
but remember to disable internet connection before disable antivirus.

Hope it could help.
Regards
Rudi Tua

----------


## electroktay

1. installed 7.0 2. extract ******** with...    :Cool: -Yes I have Done
1. installed Etap 7.0    :Cool: -Yes I have Done
2. extract ******** with antivirus off   :Cool: -Yes I have Done
3. copy etap6.0.exe into the installed folder for ETAP 7.0  :Confused: -I didn't understand Why did you insert Etap 6.0 Setup Files to C:\ETAP 700
4. run it   :Confused: - From Where do we run Etap 6.0 Setup Files.
5. reboot 
6. open ETAP 7.0 
7. key in the serial and it should be... 

HELP ME PLZ.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> 1. installed 7.0 2. extract ******** with...   -Yes I have Done
> 1. installed Etap 7.0   -Yes I have Done
> 2. extract ******** with antivirus off  -Yes I have Done
> 3. copy etap6.0.exe into the installed folder for ETAP 7.0 -I didn't understand Why did you insert Etap 6.0 Setup Files to C:\ETAP 700
> 4. run it  - From Where do we run Etap 6.0 Setup Files.
> 5. reboot 
> 6. open ETAP 7.0 
> 7. key in the serial and it should be... 
> 
> HELP ME PLZ.



U'r question, 
3. copy etap6.0.exe into the installed folder for ETAP 7.0  :Confused: -I didn't understand Why did you insert Etap 6.0 Setup Files to C:\ETAP 700
4. run it   :Confused: - From Where do we run Etap 6.0 Setup Files.

Let me help U with this
3. copy etap6.0.exe into the installed folder for ETAP 7.0
4. run etap6.exe "at ETAP 7.0 folder" after you copy it

Why copy it to ETAP 7.0 folder ?, maybe it is "experience" of who have done succeded to installed it, maybe more succesfull to install by doing that.
OK, hope it will help you.

Regards
Rudi Tua

----------


## uququ

can anyone upload software to rapidshare, please.
it is very urgent for me to get software and make calculations.
also i will be glade if someone can upload any document for etap software.
thanks

----------


## Rudi Tua

> can anyone upload software to rapidshare, please.
> it is very urgent for me to get software and make calculations.
> also i will be glade if someone can upload any document for etap software.
> thanks



Any body can help ?, my internet connection not very good to upload those files.

----------


## raj151857

Friends,
Please upload ETAP 7.1 or 7.5 with ********s.
Regards

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Friends,
> Please upload ETAP 7.1 or 7.5 with ********s.
> Regards



Hi Raj, as far as I know, there is none for 7.1 nor 7.5 with ********, it is still available with license. but anyone has it ?, please share

----------


## sms149

link is down pls upload the link again

----------


## alperterc

would you please upload files again..perhaps to rapid also..

See More: ETAP 7.0.0.  "Demo".  Full Capabilities and 65535 busses.

----------


## sms149

pls upload link again

----------


## sms149

upload again

----------


## raj151857

Dear brothers where is ETAP 7.1 or 7.5 with ********. please upload & share with friends.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Dear brothers where is ETAP 7.1 or 7.5 with ********. please upload & share with friends.



Dear brother,
I dont know if there is 7.1 & 7.5.

----------


## sms149

pls upload the link again

----------


## raj151857

Friends, Please help by sharing Mipower software or ETAP 7.1/7.5 with ******** ASAP.

----------


## qplie

this is "Demo" only or.. full programm??

----------


## amirzia986

Dears 

Can some one tell me where this ******** file to be found. i have installed ETAP 7 but asking for user key.

regards

Amir

----------


## leone22

shaer again please 

thanks

----------


## amirzia986

dears 

thanks 
i suceeded to install and run this  ETAP 7.0.0 sucessfully and enjoying.

Amir

----------


## Kebian

hello amirzia986, i have been ask'n for the ETAP software for lyk wks, yes i have had responses, which i do appreciate , but i could not download. i don't know why. please upload and give me a link to download. i desperately need it to help me with some proj. i look forward to your response.

regards,
kebian

----------


## spurcareer

etap

See More: ETAP 7.0.0.  "Demo".  Full Capabilities and 65535 busses.

----------


## porto_vista

not working on Windows 7 64-bit
using etap 6 peta ********

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends,
ETAP 11 is about to launch & we are still struggling to get ETAP 7.1/7.5. Please share old version ETAP 7.1 with ******** ASAP.

----------


## mrithun46

after rebooting and when i opened ETAP 7 in my windows 7 64bit it was asking for licence manager???
Plz help!

with regards,
R.Mrithun.

----------


## mxshahab

it will work on 32 bit window only. Install virtual machine on win 7 64bit and then install etap.

----------


## mrithun46

whats virtual machine??? please give ******* link for that....

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> whats virtual machine??? please give ******* link for that....
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi Mrithun,
I dont have link, I copy it from my friend, but I can not upload it because my internet is not very good, maybe took 2 or 3 days to upload 460MB in my town. but you can search on internet with tag "vmware workstation" and I use version 6.
Hope this could help you.

----------


## Hshaheen

hello every one;
when i run the peta 6 i got this message: 
windows can't access the specified device, path or file. you may not have the appropraite permission to access the item.

plz help.

----------


## Rudi Tua

> hello every one;
> when i run the peta 6 i got this message: 
> windows can't access the specified device, path or file. you may not have the appropraite permission to access the item.
> 
> plz help.



Hi Hshaheen

Its very clear that you got problem with "permission", but you dont give any clue about your status during installation,
So I assume that you install etap when you log in with "normal user" to your computer,
if it is true, then : try to install it with administrator user, think that will solve your problem.
And if you run with windows 7, always install with "Right click", then choose " run as administrator"

Best Regards
Rudi Tua

----------


## Hshaheen

> Hi Hshaheen
> 
> Its very clear that you got problem with "permission", but you dont give any clue about your status during installation,
> So I assume that you install etap when you log in with "normal user" to your computer,
> if it is true, then : try to install it with administrator user, think that will solve your problem.
> And if you run with windows 7, always install with "Right click", then choose " run as administrator"
> 
> Best Regards
> Rudi Tua



Thanks Rudi Tua for your help.
i'm using windows vista.. when I've installed the program on windows 7 the installation went good but after i ran the PETA6 and restarted the PC nothing happened and the licence  manager worked as there is no ----- or bypass. :S

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Thanks Rudi Tua for your help.
> i'm using windows vista.. when I've installed the program on windows 7 the installation went good but after i ran the PETA6 and restarted the PC nothing happened and the licence  manager worked as there is no ----- or bypass. :S



Strange,
I think You might lose something of the step, just folow the step, and I never fail to instal, some condition I guess is
1. Do you copy-paste of LM32 files ?
2. Does your computer is 64bits ?
3. or maybe you install software on company computer ? 
Some company computer is restricted for installing other software that is not "on the list" from the company, in that case you can not install it. I've ever found one computer from "Shell Global solution Company" that is unable to change setting nor install software.
Just to remind again about the steps

INSTALLATION PROCEDURE

1.  Make sure your computer is 32bit windows, otherwise, skip to step "note #3" first.
2.  downloaded file is on iso format, so burn it on DVD, (or you can use virtual CD to read it)
3.  disable connection to internet
4.  disable antivirus and other firewall software on your computer
5.  Run etap installer
6.  select install + license manager, just follow the instruction. 
    Note : For Win-7 (and maybe Vista, but I never use vista) will show up UAC, just click/select enable to install
7.  When finish installation, dont run the software.
8.  Open folder LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS on etap DVD
9.  copy all files in the LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS ----- to ------ C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\
10. Extract ETAP ******** (peta_6.zip) to ETAP 700 folder
11. for vista & win-7 user, set compatibiliy to to "windows xp, SP 3" and "always run on administrator previliege" , 
12. then run file " etap6.exe " this is the software to bypass license.
    this file is under DOS file, so you will see DOS application run. 
    Note : Why extract to Etap-7 folder, because I've ever fail to run it when extract outside etap 700 folder.
13. After finish install ********, then Reboot your computer/laptop.
14. Enable again your antivirus
15. for windows vista and above (incl win-7) Set compatibility of etaps.exe to "windows xp, SP 3" and "always run on administrator previliege"
16. Run ETAp 7 application.
17. Will show up window for license , click OK, then software will ask for activation serial
    Enter Activation serial : 9dp8kD6Ncc#Y8r5FBL+QEn3DHqDBKR<7Nc4/
18. Try to run and open example project, then double click on certain equipment. 
19. try to change the parameter, and save. If it is OK, then the software is working well now, ready to sail
20. if you cant edit the parameter, I do not know the clue yet, but I try this way to solve it.
    a. ==> try to install on other computer with the same step as above, and follow until step #19, 
    b. if it is working well on that other computer  (other wise you have to install again on other computer again)
    c. then copy the folder c://etap 7.0.0 from that working etap computer to the computer that has the 
       problem with changing the specification. It use to be working fine.
       ==> this sometimes happening on computer 
	- that has coorporate antivirus, 
	- coorporate anti installing software,
    	- or other computer that has installed software to prevent install virtual key, virtual port, etc
21. Then enjoy using ETAP 7

Note :
1. Installation on Win-XP and Win-7 or maybe Win-Vista are all the same except the UAC enabling step 
   on Win-7 and Vista ==> step 11 & 15.
2. People always forget to do the step number 8 and 9. If you forget, then the licence would not be found.
3. If you are diligent to follow each step and nothing skipped, but the computer always asking for license,
   then your computer is 64bit. In this case, try to install vmware (or other virtual machine software)
   software at your computer, install windows 32bit as client computer on vmware, then install this etap
   on the client computer 32bit. I have tried this step several time and success

Hope this help you.

----------


## luis4170

.........

----------


## kuyagami

link is down, pls upload the link again

See More: ETAP 7.0.0.  "Demo".  Full Capabilities and 65535 busses.

----------


## luis4170

Here yuu have the different versions:


ETAP 6.0
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 7.0
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 7.5
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 11.0
-----------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 12.6
-----------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## luis4170

Here you have the different versions:


ETAP 6.0
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 7.0
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 7.5
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 11.0
-----------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 12.6
-----------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

Luis 4170 ETAP 12.6 include the ******?

----------


## premo83

can anyone share the peta 6 file ...

----------


## luis4170

> can anyone share the peta 6 file ...



It is inside the zips for 6.0, 7.0 and 7.5

----------


## luis4170

> can anyone share the peta 6 file ...



It is inside the zips for 6.0, 7.0 and 7.5

----------


## premo83

Thanks..

----------


## orlyboy

> Here you have the different versions:
> 
> 
> ETAP 6.0
> ---------
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Luis,

where can we find "echo1260.exe".

thanks

----------


## orlyboy

> Here you have the different versions:
> 
> ETAP 12.6
> -----------
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Luis,

where can we find "echo1260.exe".

thanks

----------


## orlyboy

Thanks found it, need to test...

----------


## dhongi

A decryption key is required for those files in order to download. Would you happen to know it? thanks in advance.

----------


## ingo_dingo

Mega wants a "decryption key"


What is the decryption key?See More: ETAP 7.0.0.  "Demo".  Full Capabilities and 65535 busses.

----------


## luis4170

I have just checked the downloading 11 & 12.6, and no "decryption key" was required. Try again.

----------


## mahmoud_nagyp

please , where  echo1260.exe  file ???

----------

